# Tooheys Pale ale



## madpierre06 (5/6/15)

Old school label design and packaging tributed to originators. Am interested in giving this a try.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?utm_campaign=LIO1607+Tooheys+June+Pale+Ale+Release+-+TED&utm_medium=email&utm_source=.MASTER+Tooheys+New&v=vMzwtw1vBHo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/6/15)

I heard that Tooheys where bringing out a Pale Ale


----------



## Mikedub (18/6/15)

_[SIZE=11.5pt]Golden amber in appearance, Tooheys Darling Pale Ale delivers a fruity hop aroma and mild bitterness brought on by a unique blend of three hop varieties. Malted barley and wheat combine to provide balance and a delicate malt backbone.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=11.5pt]Tooheys Brewery Director, Mark Toomey said: “Tooheys’ mission is to brew easy drinking beers for every taste. We know that our adult drinkers have an evolving palate, so we are committed to innovation and providing greater choice that suits more occasions, just like the Tooheys brothers did back in the 1870s.”[/SIZE]_

*[SIZE=11.5pt]While attributing the name to a historical site, I wonder if they considered the pressures this will place on a bloke already struggling to move on from Tooheys new [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=11.5pt]"Hey Steve, I'm going to the bar, what do you want, Darling?[/SIZE]*


----------



## BottloBill (18/6/15)

Will it work for them? Thoughts.....
http://www.Brewsnews.com.au/2015/06/tooheys-taps-into-pale-ale-trend/


----------



## NewtownClown (18/6/15)

With a "non-challenging flavour"; sounds like they are trying to keep their usual market.

See, I can drink "craft" beer, too; without the strange aroma and taste that small breweries call flavour. I only need a stick on beard, wear my sister's jeans and take the gear lever off my bike, then I will be a non-challenging Hipster


----------



## warra48 (18/6/15)

Merged 2 threads on the same topic.


----------



## mosto (18/6/15)

I'm interested enough to give this a try, but yeah the "non-challenging flavour" hasn't got me holding my breath. Actually called into Dan's last night to see if they had a six pack but couldn't see it. Grabbed a four pack of Innis & Gunn Original Oak Aged Beer instead as I hadn't tried it. Very interesting beer.


----------



## mje1980 (18/6/15)

I reckon it'll be shit.


----------



## Brew Matt (18/6/15)

Have seen this at a few independent bottleshops, but Dans are due to get it shortly. I would not be surprised if it becomes one of the monthly $10 six packs at some point.


----------



## Dazzbrew (18/6/15)

mje1980 said:


> I reckon it'll be shit.


yes but it will definitely be better than new.


----------



## panzerd18 (18/6/15)

Give them credit for trying something different. If we label everything as bad, we will develop a very negative world view, and wouldn't be a nice place to live in.


----------



## Brew Matt (18/6/15)

"Non challenging flavour" is an interesting description (and I dont know if that is even a positive description), but when tasting it you will have to taste it as though someone has poured it into your glass without you knowing who has brewed it.

Otherwise, the exercise will be overly subjective and be no different to those that only drink VB or some other mainstream pub beer, and don't give other beers that may present them with some challenging flavour a fair go.

When I first saw these on the shelf, I thought it may have been an old Tooheys beer that had been resurrected.

I would love to have tasted the original 'Tooheys Old'. I bet it is a very different drop to the modern one, but with all the modern processes and refridgeration, would it have been better/worse, and just a completely different dark beer?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/15)

Had a few Coopers Mild's in the pub after work today...I knew it was getting to the bottom of the keg as it was getting real thick and muddy...

I dont often get to drink the last few Schooners of a Coopers keg, But I enjoy it when I do


I wonder if this new ale is really an Ale...or just an ale


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/15)

Brew Matt said:


> I would love to have tasted the original 'Tooheys Old'. I bet it is a very different drop to the modern one, but with all the modern processes and refridgeration, would it have been better/worse, and just a completely different dark beer?


Old is supposed to be brewed with an Ale yeast

I do know that JWM do a special Choc Malt at there malting plant in Tamworth. And is not available to anyone else.

I was even given about 2kg of the EXACT Tooheys Old malt....No I wont answer questions about how I got it.

Tony designed a recipe using POR and it was bang on....almost scary it was close..

I still like drinking Old B)


----------



## mje1980 (19/6/15)

panzerd18 said:


> Give them credit for trying something different. If we label everything as bad, we will develop a very negative world view, and wouldn't be a nice place to live in.


Sorry, I'll rephrase

I'm positive it'll be shit


----------



## GABBA110360 (19/6/15)

mje1980 said:


> Sorry, I'll rephrase
> 
> I'm positive it'll be shit


WELL I SUPPOSE UNTIL YOU DRINK IT YOU WILL NEVER KNOW it's all in the palate of who ever drinks it .
I have not even seen it let alone tasted it so the jury is out I reckon 
they might reckon what you brew is shit


----------



## tugger (19/6/15)

It's good. 
Nice mild hoppy flavour. Malty base, really easy to drink. 
Paid 16 bucks at the local for a 6 pack.


----------



## panzerd18 (19/6/15)

mje1980 said:


> Sorry, I'll rephrase
> 
> I'm positive it'll be shit


lol


----------



## 4KingAle (19/6/15)

With a description like that it sounds as thought they were dragged kicking and screaming in to brewing a "craft beer"
Well the markets grown by 18%..... We better put something out!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/6/15)

There has been some subtle re-branding of Tohheys Old..

It has been seen as Tooheys Old Dark Ale..

Now I wonder why the added the "Darke Ale" bit......its not like there is Coopers Dark Ale out there on Tap


----------



## /// (19/6/15)

mje1980 said:


> Sorry, I'll rephrase
> 
> I'm positive it'll be shit


Had it, i can confirm shite-ness


----------



## panspermian (20/6/15)

Saves me the pain.
Was told $22 for a six pack of sheaf, but $16 for three long necks.
Of course I went the long necks.
Wife's asleep, on the gin and peach ice tea cordial and mineral waters now.......


----------



## GABBA110360 (21/6/15)

yes it's on tap at the golfy I had a schooy and was less than impressed slightly malty and fairly bland would be my description
drinkable but someone else would be paying


----------



## yum beer (21/6/15)

The real deal is actually worse than I expected.

No fizz, no smell.......Taste's like a New with the sugar replaced with grain....its a bit maltier and tastes the same with a small amount of probably galaxy and summer/something equally low alpha waved somewhere in the vicinity of the boil kettle. 
Not terrible but not much better.

Crap name....crap drink.
Will probably achieve exactly what they intend it to do.......convince the vast majority of swill drinkers that craft beer is really just marketing and isn't any better than the beautiful drop they drink by the gallon normally.
Much more dollars have gone into marketing than product creation.
Same as the Old rebranding....marketing bullshit aimed at ( perceived ) brain dead consumers....**** you Lion.....


----------



## TheWiggman (21/6/15)

Full credit to them that they are still using original Tooheys bottles and sticking to 375ml. I'm hating the 33cl 'revolution'. 
I will try it if I come across it and approach it with a null hypothesis. New is a beer that I really don't enjoy but I'm fond of one or two of the other mainstream lagers. Haters be damned.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/6/15)

How else are they going Tooheys swill drinkers to go for an Ale.....None of them would touch a Coopers Pale Ale....


Its not like Toohey's Pale Ale is a gimmick.... I mean really....


----------



## Kingy (21/6/15)

Im not a swill drinker at all and im not a light beer drinker. But i dont mind a tooheys blue can when i visit my old man. Its actually a nice beer. Don't care what any one says. Dad reckons there hard to get to a bit pricier. Ill give this pale ale a sample when i come across it and make up my own mind but not holding my breath. Hard to beat coopers pale Ale at 45 a slab.


----------



## Benn (21/6/15)

Hellooo hangover, I used to drink Tooheys extra dry a fair bit but kept getting radical headaches the next morning. Had to give it a rest-haven't had more than one at a time for years.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/6/15)

Benn said:


> Hellooo hangover, I used to drink Tooheys extra dry a fair bit but kept getting radical headaches the next morning. Had to give it a rest-haven't had more than one at a time for years.


VB and New both give me banging hangovers. Coopers.....apart from being a bit lethargic, not a problem after a big session.

Interestingly, Tooheys Old doesnt give me much of a hangover....


----------



## Fylp (21/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> There has been some subtle re-branding of Tohheys Old..
> 
> It has been seen as Tooheys Old Dark Ale..[/s]


They are calling it an Ale, both the pale and old, but from what I understand old is a lager. Do we know if the pale is an actual ale?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/6/15)

Fylp said:



> They are calling it an Ale, both the pale and old, but from what I understand old is a lager. Do we know if the pale is an actual ale?


I think Old is actually an ale


----------



## joshuahardie (22/6/15)

Had one last night, 
non challenging is exactly the word, light on the malt but clean crisp, and the hop flavour and aroma was surprisinlg present. so was it out and out shit, like we expect. well no.
it was simple but fine, and sadly reminded me more of fat yak than anything, which probably points to how bland i find fat yak. but i digress.

points for trying, but I doubt it will take off


----------



## quantum8 (22/6/15)

Give it another 5 years and they may try to cash in on this new fandangled IPA craze too


----------



## mckenry (22/6/15)

Seeing as Lion already owns James Squire, why the need for an ale?
My guess is so the 'Tooheys Die Hards' that wont touch any other 'brand' can get their hipster on and be pretend to beer snobs too.

Now they'll have 4 beers to choose from. One for EVERY occasion
New at the RSL. Bog standard.
Tooheys Pale Ale to impress the inlaws at the family BBQ
Extra Dry for when he wants a Euro style crisp lager to impress mates on the fishing trip
And Old for St Patricks Day.


----------



## winkle (22/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I think Old is actually an ale


Was a few years back Stu, not anymore (or so I'm told).


----------



## TheBigD (22/6/15)

if they taste ok with some hop flavour and they put it in a dirty thirty can pack at the same price as new id certainly give it a crack as a regular swill in between home brews.

but Im guessing it will be at a premium price of which there are far better offerings,


----------



## GalBrew (22/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I think Old is actually an ale


I also thought this was the case. Either way, they better not screw around with Old or I will not be happy.


----------



## Dave70 (22/6/15)

GABBA110360 said:


> WELL I SUPPOSE UNTIL YOU DRINK IT YOU WILL NEVER KNOW it's all in the palate of who ever drinks it .
> I have not even seen it let alone tasted it so the jury is out I reckon
> they might reckon what you brew is shit


Thats true. But don't forget, we're talking about a company who described _this_ product as 'full flavored'.


----------



## madpierre06 (22/6/15)

They musta paid Dougie a motza to get him to promote a light beer.


----------



## Dave70 (22/6/15)

Likely paid him in full strength beer.


----------



## Rocker1986 (22/6/15)

I remember reading one of his books where he talked about shooting ads for that beer. He joked that they called it 2.2 after his batting average on the 1972 England tour... :lol:


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/6/15)

The problem I see with this attempt at craft beer is the effect of what people think craft beer is. 

Firstly, the faithful will try this beer trusting that the brand they are culturally driven to consume is worth trying and think that ALL craft beer eg ales are shit. 

Secondly are the others that don't know beer or craft beer and will think that a big brand like tooheys is worth trying and likely not try craft beer again after tasting the New pale ale.

This is a problem, they will sell some but a large portion of the tooheys faithful will be cemented in making sure they go back to and continue to buy tooheys new, never trying craft beer again, telling there mates what they think of it etc etc and the culture of the brand grows stronger. 

It's a shame really, cos I reckon the big boys could pump out a top level pale ale or IPA but they just don't give a shit.


----------



## TheWiggman (22/6/15)

Pratty1 said:


> It's a shame really, cos I reckon the big boys could pump out a top level pale ale or IPA but they *just don't give a shit*.


They do, they give a shit about making money. Gotta make what the punters want, because that's what sells.


----------



## Brew Matt (23/6/15)

Pratty1 said:


> The problem I see with this attempt at craft beer is the effect of what people think craft beer is.
> 
> Firstly, the faithful will try this beer trusting that the brand they are culturally driven to consume is worth trying and think that ALL craft beer eg ales are shit.
> 
> ...


There could be some truth in what you say, as well as many of the previous comments. Or this could just be a strategy that was put forward by some marketing consultant with a degree (And we won't go there!). Keep in mind that the big boys already put out some good pale ales - Tooheys are owned by Lion, and look at some of their other brands/aquisitions such as James Squire, Little Creatures, White Rabbit etc.

Really, at the end of the day, whether they have got things right (from an economic point of view) will ultimately be reflected in how well their shares are valued - even though to us, this may seem to be a long way from 'for the love of beer'.

One thing for sure, I am really looking forward to trying this beer once I see them turn up locally.


----------



## Fylp (23/6/15)

This convo brings up a few issues with labelling. It seems impossible but there needs to be a definition of craft beer.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

Pratty1 said:


> It's a shame really, cos I reckon the big boys could pump out a top level pale ale or IPA but they just don't give a shit.


They can pump out some decent beers. Tooheys Old and Sheaf Stout are really good beers.

Coopers have been doing Ales for nearly a thousand years, and they are not exactly small anymore.

At the end of the day the production run of this beer is probably going to make zero affect to the breweries. They are big enough to make something like this not even noticable to their production. Ingredients & packaging costs the same. I doubt they will gain many new drinkers, but will just recycle the current ones they have. Not forgeting that they probably have about 40% of the drinking public drinking their beer


----------



## yankinoz (23/6/15)

NewtownClown said:


> With a "non-challenging flavour"; sounds like they are trying to keep their usual market.
> XXX
> See, I can drink "craft" beer, too; without the strange aroma and taste that small breweries call flavour. I only need a stick on beard, wear my sister's jeans and take the gear lever off my bike, then I will be a non-challenging Hipster


Or they want to intrude on someone else's mass market.

Marketing departments like to err on the bland side, and I don't mean just with beer. It's a philosophy that emerged 60 years ago in the Anglophone countries and appeared in trade journals.

The goal is to get consumers loyal to the brand, especially newbies in the young demographic. Think about your macroswilling mates, who order VB or XXXX or somesuch over and over again. Then consider this site, Ratebeer or Beer Advocate, we who wake up every morning eager to try something new. As a big brewer, whom do you target, us fickle hopheads, maltheads, esterheads and phenolc heads, or a Pure Blonde drinker who's heard of pale ales? Big breweries can and have made excellent beer, but the marketers outvote the brewers every time. 

It would be nice to see something like Boston Brewing (Sam Adams) here. They brew some very big and distinctive beers, but the flagship brew remains Boston Lager, unchallenging but a giant step above Bud, Miller and the like. Sam even makes a decent Lite.

Cooper may be going that way.


----------



## luggy (25/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I think Old is actually an ale


I did the brewery tour at xxxx yesterday, the tour guide told me that it's fermented with ale yeast


----------



## mje1980 (25/6/15)

What do xxxx ferment super dry with??


----------



## Motabika (25/6/15)

mje1980 said:


> What do xxxx ferment super dry with??


Wild yeast, from horse defecate


----------



## eMPTy (26/6/15)

Haven't listened just yet, but the Radio Brews News podcast episode 58 includes a chat with Mark Toomey from Tooheys about the pale ale if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/15)

I tried one the other night, on tap.

Very little arome

Was kind of watery in a way

After 2 mouth fulls it sort of tasted like nothing


----------



## GABBA110360 (26/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I tried one the other night, on tap.
> 
> Very little arome
> 
> ...


exactly STU
i'd drink it if someone else was buying


----------



## Matplat (10/7/15)

I tried a stubby of one of these last week,

I gave it its fair chance and poured it into a glass, literally no head.... disappointing from the start.

Flavour was also equally lacking, kinda tasted like a weak version of those Miller Chill lime flavoured things.

I am actually partial to a tooheys new now and then h34r: but seriously glad I only bought one of these to try.

The only good thing about it was that after only brewing for 7 months, I know I can turn out better beers than a major brewery!

I don't think this beer will last very long, I don't think it will appeal to your standard megaswill drinker, and I am certain it won't appeal to craft beer drinkers either.


----------



## BottloBill (18/7/15)

Call it a bold statement but enjoyed this more than a cage road break water, which I consumed the same night.....both poured from a stubbie into a headmaster glass.


----------



## Judanero (18/7/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I tried one the other night, on tap.
> 
> Very little arome
> 
> ...


They have it on tap at one of the clubs I work at, tried it after work and it was EXACTLY as you describe it. A little aroma, after a quarter of a schooner it kind of just tastes like wet.


----------



## pist (21/7/15)

Had it on tap, certainly got nothing in the way of hop aroma despite it being marketed as such.
Watery, lacking flavour, another outstanding effort from a tightarse megaswiller.
Another confirmation here on the shitness. Better than New but still not great.
At the price they are asking too, I'd happily put a carton of coopers pale in the fridge instead. Runs rings around it


----------



## mckenry (21/7/15)

Conspiracy theorists hat on;

I wonder whether these beers (this and XXXX pale and whatever that CUB Golden Ale was) are a ploy to get mega drinkers to try 'pale ale / craft beer' while being loyal to the brand and decide they're not as good as their favourite mega lager.
Once sales drop off and the loyalists go back to their preferred drop, they can ditch the pale ales, secure in the knowledge the one beer brigade wont stray.


----------



## Bribie G (23/7/15)

Just tried a schooner at Woolgoolga Diggers as a follow on from a Reschs Original Draught. Much prefer the Reschs. 
In fairness letting it warm up a bit there's a bit of floral hoppiness unlike Tooheys Extra Dry that tastes like a wheelie bin above 8 degrees.


----------



## kalbarluke (23/7/15)

I had a schooner of this today. My local usually has a rotating 'craft'' tap for $5 a schooner. Last week it was Rogers'. The month before it was JS hop thief. This week it's Tooheys pale ale. It's not the worst beer I've had but compared to the other taps that rotate through it is pretty ordinary. It tastes a bit watered down. Very mild hop flavour. Kind of insipid.


----------



## mosto (23/7/15)

Tried a six pack the other day. Was anticipating something better than New, but not radically better.

I was wrong. It's worse. I would drink New instead of this. It has that ugly New taste with the faintest hint of hops underneath which never quite pushes through, leaving just a weird flavour profile.


----------



## tugger (24/7/15)

Looks like I'm the only one who likes it. 
Finished the second carton yesterday.


----------



## Trewhella (28/8/15)

I think a lot of you blokes have got your head up your arse.

Basically I see this beer as a great alternative to coopers Green on tap.
Had half a dozen at The Star on tap and I'm a coopers man but preferred this.
It has a back bite of American hops.......like a weaker version of Sierra Nevada. Which I prefer cause I find that beer too over the top on flavour........so for me I loved it for a session.

I bought a case today......gotta say the packaging is a MAJOR disappointment. It's like the marketing team got confused on what they were trying to create and who they were trying to appeal to. It's packaged like That new Crown Lager beer. 
They have tried to stay true to the brand......but those loyalists are not the market you should be appealing to.
They should have gone for something fresh with the familiar......it's not the nineteen eighties!!


----------



## GalBrew (28/8/15)

Trewhella said:


> Which I prefer cause I find that beer too over the top on flavour........so for me I loved it for a session.


Damn those beers with flavour, damn them to hell!!!

Nothing but soda water and steamed celery for me!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/15)

Trewhella said:


> I think a lot of you blokes have got your head up your arse.
> 
> Basically I see this beer as a great alternative to coopers Green on tap.


There is no alternative to Coopers Green on tap B)


----------



## Burt de Ernie (28/8/15)

Pratty1 said:


> The problem I see with this attempt at craft beer is the effect of what people think craft beer is.
> 
> Firstly, the faithful will try this beer trusting that the brand they are culturally driven to consume is worth trying and think that ALL craft beer eg ales are shit.
> 
> ...


Micro brewery`s hijacked the "Craft Brew (AKA. hand crafted)" tag from home brewers. After all, how many micro breweries actually hand craft?


----------



## Burt de Ernie (28/8/15)

tugger said:


> Looks like I'm the only one who likes it.
> Finished the second carton yesterday.


Is this because it shit all over your own beer?


----------



## Burt de Ernie (28/8/15)

Trewhella said:


> I think a lot of you blokes have got your head up your arse.
> 
> Basically I see this beer as a great alternative to coopers Green on tap.
> Had half a dozen at The Star on tap and I'm a coopers man but preferred this.
> ...


^ Tooheys employee....


----------



## tugger (28/8/15)

Burt de Ernie said:


> Is this because it shit all over your own beer?


I think I'm doing ok. 
My beers are much better. [emoji6]


----------



## Trewhella (28/8/15)

Burt de Ernie said:


> ^ Tooheys employee....



If only, imagine the backstroke Homer style in the vats

Mate, I had no expectation regarding this beer......I honestly thought it would be generic garbage. It ain't. 
It made me happy.
Happy enough to buy a case of it. 
I think Brewers and micro Brewers can't stand the fact that the big Brewers produced a good beer


----------



## Brewman_ (28/8/15)

It is at my local on tap. Of the tap offerings they have, it would be the best.

Unless of course you find a really old Coopers Sparkling ale in the back of the fridge that no one ever buys.. Then I smile. And get a coopers red.


----------



## Burt de Ernie (28/8/15)

Trewhella said:


> If only, imagine the backstroke Homer style in the vats
> 
> Mate, I had no expectation regarding this beer......I honestly thought it would be generic garbage. It ain't.
> It made me happy.
> ...


Its really a matter of opinion.

It is likely that anyone who actually rates this beer just has an underdeveloped palette, but that's just my own opinion.

Edit: There are people in my office who actually critique instant coffee.......im just saying.


----------



## GalBrew (28/8/15)

Trewhella said:


> I think Brewers and micro Brewers can't stand the fact that the big Brewers produced a good beer


Nothing would make me happier than if either of the big 2 would release a shit hot beer (of any style) under one of their core brands (not a craft subsidiary). We all know they can do it if they wanted to.....they just don't want to. At least Lion are trying to engage the public a little. All CUB do is release another 'yak' beer. Really inspiring.


----------



## Matplat (28/8/15)

Trewhella said:


> I think Brewers and micro Brewers can't stand the fact that the big Brewers produced a good beer


Nope... cos they didnt.

I am honestly surprised that someone o this forum actually like it.

Maybe it was my mindset, i expected a flavoursome beer as it had been labelled a pale ale, my blonde ales have more flavour than this.


----------



## GalBrew (28/8/15)

I would have to say that I am mildly sus that the only person who likes the beer in question has been an AHB member for only 4 hours, but whatever.


----------



## Rocker1986 (28/8/15)

I tried one on tap at the Fox hotel here a couple of weeks ago, however, I had been out for a big one the night before so I can't really say whether it tasted bland because it is, or because my tastebuds were numb. :lol:

However, I did try a couple of other beers at the Charming Squire afterwards, which had noticeable flavour...


----------



## Trewhella (28/8/15)

A) I have a mature palate......I'm 45 and have been drinking beer since 16.
The other beer I like is the organic steam ale........

B) I have nothing to do with Tooheys. I drank new when I was a boy. I moved to coopers on tap, then black then back to coopers.
I've tried most beers around. 
For me and my palate, this beer rates.

Some of you think that cause you brew your own your opinion counts more than others. So many home brews I've tried........dozens......have been average


----------



## danestead (29/8/15)

I have so much beer coming out my ears in the form of home brew, and so many more recipes I want to try that if I get the chance to go to the bottleshop id rather give my money to an actual craft brewery who brews beer to taste superb with less focus on brewing a beer that will appeal to the maximum number of people possible. Faux craft beers and breweries are probably run by office folk with no idea on how to brew whereas id say 99% of real craft breweries are started and run by the head brewer.


----------



## slcmorro (29/8/15)

Trewhella said:


> I think a lot of you blokes have got your head up your arse.


Says a bloke with a grand total of 3 posts on a forum known for nothing but honest opinions and objective conjecture.

So... go local sports team...?


----------



## beerbear (29/8/15)

Tasted like new to me.... don't waste your money


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/8/15)

A) I have a mature palate......I'm 45 and have been drinking beer since 16.

^^ 
Ok then.....name the malts, hops and yeast used to make that beer?


----------



## Trewhella (29/8/15)

Mate you see that's my point.
I totally respect your ability to brew. That is not my beef.
My point is that cause it's from a bigger brewer you guys don't rate it. Fair enough......but you can't slag the blokes that do like it.
Cause I don't think it's too bad at all.
By the way....never been a brewer and don't want to be. I've had enough of mates home brews to know that
A) home brewing is good for my fat tummy.....not
B)good god the variety from Belgian to German........love Belgian by the way........aren't as good as buying them from the original maker.


We've tried making Kwak, leffe blonde, Trappist chocolate ales, coopers...........none as good as the original


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Sorry, but Darling Pale Ale is bland and boring as bat shit, Thin and watery and lacks, well, anything really, as I have said before

I am not against the bigger breweries. I love Tooheys Old and Sheaf Stout. Both up there in my top 3 beers


----------



## madpierre06 (29/8/15)

To be honest mate, you're either a troller of the highest quality, or you've joined a home brew site and first post is defending/advocating for a beer that even my most base of palates can tell is not the most distinctive. You say yourself home brew has no interest for you. Yes, the Tooheys is very well made...but I can and do regularly make beers that leave it for dead in terms of DISTINCTIVE taste, aroma etc characteristics...and I've had the beers of many other blokes who would be able to objectively say the same.


----------



## Pogierob (29/8/15)

I heard a guy last night talking about how awesome fat yak is and the new lazy yak was a bit less hoppy and more refined. The beer geek in me cried a little, but I didn't shoot the guy down or make him feel bad, people can drink what makes them happy, if they want an education then I'll be happy to talk beer, i grew up on VB. 

The good thing about these new beers is that they are encouraging the palate of the mega swill drinkers to change slightly towards craft.. That's a good thing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Rob.P said:


> I heard a guy last night talking about how awesome fat yak is and the new lazy yak was a bit less hoppy and more refined. The beer geek in me cried a little, but I didn't shoot the guy down or make him feel bad, people can drink what makes them happy, if they want an education then I'll be happy to talk beer, i grew up on VB.
> 
> The good thing about these new beers is that they are encouraging the palate of the mega swill drinkers to change slightly towards craft.. That's a good thing.


I have a good mate who only drinks XXXX Gold

He is always having a go at me for drinking Coopers " dish water" at the pub. 

To him a good beer must be crystal clear with bubbles showing.


----------



## Burt de Ernie (29/8/15)

danestead said:


> I have so much beer coming out my ears in the form of home brew, and so many more recipes I want to try that if I get the chance to go to the bottleshop id rather give my money to an actual craft brewery who brews beer to taste superb with less focus on brewing a beer that will appeal to the maximum number of people possible. Faux craft beers and breweries are probably run by office folk with no idea on how to brew whereas id say 99% of real craft breweries are started and run by the head brewer.


 Whilst I agree with most of you comments, I highly doubt 99% of craft brewery`s are started by the head brewer.


----------



## danestead (29/8/15)

Ok so I've had a bit of a dig at Tooheys saying I don't want to make them anymore profitable than they are already. Everyone is bagging the beer out and yes its probably bland as cardboard but Id say the technical side of the brewing is second to none. Put the beer in a comp as a Pale Ale and it would probably get done on style big time. So I think that is the problem here. Its being branded as a Pale Ale when in my opinion it would probably score poorly as one so they are using the style as false advertising. For it to be respected by myself, there would need to be a category in which it scores highly because at the moment its just a really piss poor attempt at a pale ale from the comments people are making.

Note: I dont mean to say I will not like a beer that isnt suited to a particular BJCP style, Im just saying, if you are going to label it as a BJCP style, then brew a bit damn closer to what its meant to be.


----------



## Burt de Ernie (29/8/15)

Trewhella said:


> Mate you see that's my point.
> I totally respect your ability to brew. That is not my beef.
> My point is that cause it's from a bigger brewer you guys don't rate it. Fair enough......but you can't slag the blokes that do like it.
> Cause I don't think it's too bad at all.
> ...


Wait....."By the way....never been a brewer and don't want to be" is then followed by "We've tried making Kwak, leffe blonde, Trappist chocolate ales, coopers"......

Troll I`d say....


----------



## danestead (29/8/15)

Burt de Ernie said:


> Wait....."By the way....never been a brewer and don't want to be" is then followed by "We've tried making Kwak, leffe blonde, Trappist chocolate ales, coopers"......
> 
> Troll I`d say....


Either a troll or some sort of megaswilling accountant on a forum way out of his/her depth.


----------



## Rocker1986 (29/8/15)

Perhaps his mates are making shitty homebrews a la kit and kg of sugar fermented at 30 degrees and bottled after 4 days... I brew pale ales all the time, it is one style that I always have success with. These beers always turn out very well and if I was served one unknowingly at a bar I'd probably think it came from a microbrewery. They are well balanced, hoppy, also with a good hop aroma, and flavoursome. None of which can be used to describe Darling Pale Ale. It is bland, and there is little to no hop presence in it. It's a shit example of a great style of beer, simple as that. Not disputing that it is brewed well, it just isn't brewed to the pale ale style.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Just because someone doesn't brew there own beer, does not also mean they don't appreciate good beer or know anything about it

Just because they like Tooheys Pale Ale doesn't also mean they are automatically a troll.

Others on here have said they liked it as well. Are they also troll's ?


----------



## danestead (29/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:
 

> Are they also troll's ?


Yes


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Why ?


----------



## Rocker1986 (29/8/15)

It's one thing to like it, but that doesn't mean that it's a good example of the style. If I see a beer labelled pale ale I expect a lot more flavour and aroma in it than this one has.


----------



## Pogierob (29/8/15)

One question I have is why be on a home brew forum if not a brewer?
Troll, antagonist what ever you want to call it, would be most.people's assumption.


----------



## Brew Forky (29/8/15)

Trewhella said:


> By the way....never been a brewer and don't want to be. I've had enough of mates home brews to know that
> A) home brewing is good for my fat tummy.....not


His does admit though if he started brewing, the beer would be so good, he couldn't stop and get fatter. Keep to the Toohey's mate and think of your health.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Rob.P said:


> One question I have is why be on a home brew forum if not a brewer?
> Troll, antagonist what ever you want to call it, would be most.people's assumption.


But not everyone brews

And taking that attitude is probably going to stop some people from wanting to brew because they will think that we are just arrogant 

There are plenty who are on this forum who dont brew on a weekly basis. Should they be banned from AHB

I dont recall in the sign-up to AHB that you HAD to be a brewer

And here I was thinking that AHB was an accomodating bunch of guys who. 

Taking the view that " You dont brew, so we wont talk to you and call you names " is ******* pathetic


----------



## Brew Forky (29/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But not everyone brews
> 
> And taking that attitude is probably going to stop some people from wanting to brew because they will think that we are just arrogant
> 
> ...


Well, it is called, "Aussie Home Brewer". I do believe everyone here is quite accommodating. Someone signing up to the forum to spruik a commercial beer and tell us we have our head up our arses deserves everything he gets.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

All he said was he liked it.

And he made a point saying "*My point is that cause it's from a bigger brewer you guys don't rate it. Fair enough......but you can't slag the blokes that do like it.*
*Cause I don't think it's too bad at all.*

Everyone else made him out to be a troll

And, frankly, there are some on here who do have there heads up there own ass

Now that Coopers is the 3rd biggest brewer in Australia, and they are basically becoming mainstream, do we call anyone who likes Coopers a troll ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Brew Forky said:


> Well, it is called, "Aussie Home Brewer". I do believe everyone here is quite accommodating.


Except maybe you


----------



## whitegoose (29/8/15)

I've gotta say I've always found the worst thing about the home brewing community is the arrogance/snobbery that can manifest sometimes. This thread is a prime example.


----------



## Pogierob (29/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But not everyone brews
> 
> And taking that attitude is probably going to stop some people from wanting to brew because they will think that we are just arrogant
> 
> ...


Please point out where I said they are not welcome and I wouldn't "talk" to them.

I was simply pointing out my suspicions of the persons motives of being a member of the forum.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Rob.P said:


> Please point out where I said they are not welcome and I wouldn't "talk" to them.
> 
> I was simply pointing out my suspicions of the persons motives of being a member of the forum.


I dont recall mentioning your name


----------



## Pogierob (29/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I dont recall mentioning your name


you just quote a person and consider it not to be a reference.


I'll leave you with the thread now as I'm not interested in a pissing contest.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Well what was the quote of yours I quoted.

Because I didnt.


----------



## Pogierob (29/8/15)

My mistake....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Exactly. I didnt quote you

I pointed something out in general, but I didnt quote you. And you dont like that I didnt quote you

I will make a point to quote you directly next time so you can sleep well at night


----------



## Pogierob (29/8/15)

So hitting the quote button, and referring to something someone typed isn't quoting them.

You sir are on the good stuff or our Prime minister..

Enjoy whatever lollipop and sunshine world you are currently on, it will most likely have worn off by morning.

Remember, clicking quote to quote someone is not a quote........


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

I may have referred to what you said, But I did not directly quote you. They are 2 different things. 

I know you want me to quote you, and I will. But giveit more time for you to give me something to you quote properly on, so you can then sleep well


----------



## danestead (29/8/15)

How do I make one of those little popcorn emoticons appear here?


----------



## Pogierob (29/8/15)

Oh look,a unicorn...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Rob.P said:


> Oh look,a unicorn...



mmm...Not really quotable, but that LSD your on must be good. :super:


----------



## Pogierob (29/8/15)

Did you just click the "refer to" button again?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Sure did 

I will let you know when I have quoted you. As I said, it will take time for me to get something from you worth quoting


----------



## danestead (29/8/15)

Mods, this is pathetic. Some1 needs some more warning points


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Im good. Already got lifeteime ones :lol:


----------



## Lincoln2 (29/8/15)

Yeah ****. and your signature pic is too big!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/8/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> Yeah ****. and your signature pic is too big!


Sorry


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/8/15)

Good banter, well done lads.


----------

